# Bath Time!



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Penry had a great time in his bath of spinach and parsley today 




























Here's a video from a really intense bath he had a while back: 




I sneaked some really bad (but still cute) snapshots of Penry when he was drying off.




























Thanks for looking


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I love it!!

I took your suggestion and made some frozen veggie treats for Sammy like the ones that you made for Penry in your post last week! It was really easy and great! He still won't eat more than a mouthful, but everyday is a new opportunity!! 

I used carrot, Spanish red/green bell pepper, celery leaves, broccoli, wholegrain rice, canary seed, kiwi and cherries. They didn't have any strawberries or raspberries when I went to the fruit shop, which is what I really wanted! (It turns out that kiwi and cherries don't freeze as well). Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Mikew (Jul 3, 2014)

My mother inlaw has two budgies they have the normal bath but as is not unusual they prefer the drinking water holder.
I did have to laugh at the hen though she flew onto the cage side and let herself slide down the bars until her head went into the water.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, I see Penry is a big fan of the veggie bath! 
He looks really proud of himself in that 4th pic, thanks for sharing this little slice of Penry's life with us!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is super cute*


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

PrincipePio said:


> I love it!!
> 
> I took your suggestion and made some frozen veggie treats for Sammy like the ones that you made for Penry in your post last week! It was really easy and great! He still won't eat more than a mouthful, but everyday is a new opportunity!!
> 
> I used carrot, Spanish red/green bell pepper, celery leaves, broccoli, wholegrain rice, canary seed, kiwi and cherries. They didn't have any strawberries or raspberries when I went to the fruit shop, which is what I really wanted! (It turns out that kiwi and cherries don't freeze as well). Thanks again for the tip!


That's great! I'm glad Sammy will have access to a good variety of fruits and veggies even when they aren't in season. Probably some day soon he will be gobbling it all up 



Mikew said:


> My mother inlaw has two budgies they have the normal bath but as is not unusual they prefer the drinking water holder.
> I did have to laugh at the hen though she flew onto the cage side and let herself slide down the bars until her head went into the water.


Heehee, that is so silly! I bet it was adorable!



aluz said:


> Haha, I see Penry is a big fan of the veggie bath!
> He looks really proud of himself in that 4th pic, thanks for sharing this little slice of Penry's life with us!


Haha, he does look proud! I can tell that he is really satisfied with himself when he completes his bath. The first time he had a bath like this I was really worried he was dying or having a seizure or something with the way he was thrashing about. He was just way too excited! Now I stand and watch him bathe every time he is doing it, it is just so adorable. 



eduardo said:


> *That is super cute*


Thanks  Do cockatiels bathe this same way?


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

What a great bath! I love it when they get all crazy wet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, little Penry looks adorable enjoying his bath!!
The pics of him drying off are totally cute, Chloe. 
You've motivated me to go give Skipper and Scooter their bath dishes now. *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

So cute i can look at budgie pics all day


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Kales said:


> Too cute!!!!!


Thanks 



SkyBluesMommy said:


> What a great bath! I love it when they get all crazy wet.


Me too! Too wet and they look miserable and pathetic, but medium wet to a little wet and they look adorable!! 



FaeryBee said:


> *Awww, little Penry looks adorable enjoying his bath!!
> The pics of him drying off are totally cute, Chloe.
> You've motivated me to go give Skipper and Scooter their bath dishes now. *


Thanks, Deb. I love how he snuggles up to my neck when he is wet to stay warm. It is just so special. Hope Skipper and Scooter liked their baths! Do they cuddle up with each other or with you after they get wet?



kcladyz said:


> So cute i can look at budgie pics all day


Heehee, me too!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

So gorgeous!! He certainly made the most of it - water everywhere!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

kspudz said:


> So gorgeous!! He certainly made the most of it - water everywhere!


Thanks! Yes, he makes a HUGE mess when he takes a bath. I tried putting his "bath tub" on a towel but then he won't go near it. I can't stand to close or I will get a bath myself


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*He looks like he was having a great time. Neat how he blended in with the food.LOL I love wet budgies.*


----------

